# Opinion on Danner Sharptail boots



## gjw (Jul 31, 2006)

:beer: Hi all! Just was wondering if any of you have any opinions on the Danner Sharptail Boots for upland Hunting?

Thanks!!!!!!!

Greg


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

US made Danners get two thumbs up, although they are a bit heavy for my taste. Imported Danners are just like Rockey's, Golden Retrievers, Hi-Tech, etc. Seams and flex points will crack/leak in reletively short order, soles will de-laminate almost as quickly.

For the $250+ they get for US made Danners, you could add anonther $75 and have a no compromises, last a lifetime, built just for your foot boot from WC Russel. Lead time from Russel for custom boots is 6-8 weeks, worth every day of the wait, and every penny of the $325. Their 9" south 40 birdshooter with a wool sock will comfortably take you anywhere you want to go in ND, MN, and most of MT until the snow goes over the top, then it's time for 13" Schnees, and maybe a pair of gaiters. I've hunted in the birdshooters for as many as 12 days straight without want of another boot, some of that included the mountains of western MT, although no real rocky or slippery stuff.


----------



## DLT (Apr 14, 2003)

I have a friend who has a pair of Danner sharptail boots, and he has not shot a sharptail in them yet - - - but to be fair, he has not shot many sharptail in his old boots either!!


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

The Danner Pronghorns are ok. Had two pair for five years. They get hard use and have stood up well, but are not waterproof. Gortex is the most over-rated, over advertized product there is in outdoor circles. I wear mine as work boots on the farm too. They didn't require a break in time and are fairly light weight.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

To my knowlege most boots with Gore-Tex in them have "pannels". Meaning there is a pannel for each side of the upper, one for the top of your foot, one for the foot bed. These pannels are then sewn together creating seams. Even welded and taped seams eventually fail, especially if they're near a flex point in a boot. US made danners use a Gore-Tex bootie, it has one seam in the middle holding the left and right side together, far less chance of rubbing a hole in that seam as it's nowhere near any flex point. Gore-Tex is waterproof, as demonstrated during 4 straight days of rain fishing lake trout in Ontario. Browning full gore-tex rain suit beginning it's 3rd season kept me bone dry 10hrs/day for 4 days straight. I also have a pair of 10yr old Danner Canadians that are as dry today as they were day one.

A great help for boots that aren't water-proof anymore is Montana Pitch blend, Obenhauf's, Danner boot dressing, or snow seal, in that order. Snow seal is the most waterproof, but a pain in the rear to work with, the others are much easier to use, but require more frequent application.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

> Snow seal is the most waterproof, but a pain in the rear to work with,


When your wife leaves the house, heat the oven to about 120 degrees and pop the dry boots in to warm them up good. Take 'em out, apply the snowseal and put 'em back in until it is soaked in well. Take them out and wipe the boots with a dry cloth, then the oven. When your wife comes home blame the dog for the smell in the kitchen.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

I use a small butane torch to melt any of these leather treatments into the leather. Keep the torch moving, turn the flame way down. Usually is done on top of the chest freezer in the garage, it's easy to clean up.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

I love that Obenauf's. It really keeps them sealed. I have used in on all of my boots for years now. It keeps my non-waterproof Red Wing work boots bone dry.

I have been known to put my boots in the oven too!

Sorry for the hijack.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Horsager said:


> For the $250+ they get for US made Danners, you could add anonther $75 and have a no compromises, last a lifetime, built just for your foot boot from WC Russel.


While I agree with you on the quality of these boots, they will wear out, and then it DOES cost to have them repaired - as per their website. I have two pair of Zephers and one pair of Snake boots. Best footwear made...

One pair is 12 years old and has finally just fallen apart to the point that it is not feasable to repair them. In their defense, they are 12 years old and were worn at least 100 days per year.

I will buy another pair...


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Mine are starting their 4th season, and have just returned from getting toe caps installed (should have put them on to begin with). I expect in 3-4 years when the toe caps need to be replaced again they'll also need new soles. $50-$75 every 3-4 years to keep the best footwear I've owned in good shape is cheap! Mine spend 30-40 days afield each year.


----------

